# Fare Breakdown Sign for Customer FAQ



## mattvuberx (Sep 30, 2014)

Because I get asked *literally every ride* about (A) how long I've been doing it, and more importantly (B) how much do I make.


----------



## UberJoe (Sep 16, 2014)

Wow, this really opens up ones eyes. So much for balling while driving UberX. Something is something though. Thanks for the numbers.


----------



## mattvuberx (Sep 30, 2014)

The best way to reverse the abhorrent influence of Travis Kalanick's "Uber people don't need to tip" nonsense is clean, unemotional, non-groveling education of the passenger. The passengers have been deceived, in most cases, to believe that UberX drivers are making bank and that tips are covered in the fare. Drivers know both concepts are about as real as a 30-foot tall invisible pink unicorn, but passengers only know what they are told. Don't let Uber be their only source of information, but DO NOT turn the passenger experience into a negative one by taking it out on them or begging.


----------



## mattvuberx (Sep 30, 2014)

*** Obviously I have a typo regarding the device fee -- it is a weekly fee, not monthly.


----------



## billybengal (Sep 26, 2014)

Haha, now let's breakdown driver's earnings for Chicago and give that to riders. So we start with $0.90 per mile...........  I better not, it might come to a jegative number ;-)


----------



## billybengal (Sep 26, 2014)

Negative I meant (damn tablet)


----------



## mattvuberx (Sep 30, 2014)

Looking at the fare structure of UberX in Chicago leads me to conclude that only a true idiot would drive UberX in Chicago. I don't mean direct offense to anyone who actually drives there, but seriously, you need to take an elementary math class. After all is said and done, you are not profiting from this endeavor unless you are magically under surge a large portion of your working hours.


----------



## billybengal (Sep 26, 2014)

You'd be surprised. Sometimes a situation is forcing people to. Might be temporary but if someone has no job, no money but a car that gets accepted they'll do it. And that's why Uber doesn't care about drivers, they'll always have enough of them.


----------



## toi (Sep 8, 2014)

Why keep working if you arent happy about it?


----------

